# General > Pets Corner >  Pet Photos!

## ShelleyCowie

Here is some pics of pets. This first 2 is our cat Fintan Stack (Name from Father Ted) He is a big baby! Loves cuddles and getting petted! 



This was one of his favourite places to sleep before we moved the computer! He loved lying there when i was playing games! 



More to come.....

----------


## ShelleyCowie

This is my old dog Ty, a very large lurcher. Rescued him from Balmore. He could not be near men as he had a fear of them as he was beaten by a man when he was a puppy. He was a lovely dog and had him for a while but then went to a new home with more space to run. 



This was my partners Collie, called Glen. He is a lovely dog!! He stays with my partners ex because my partner was working and thought it wouldnt be fair staying in all day! But we do get him sometimes to look after and he is lovely!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Going to find some photos of my older pets and scan them on later! Have horses and things to come!  ::  

Would love to see other peoples pets!

----------


## paddy

he is so cute.

----------


## Liz

Lovely photos of lovely animals Shelley. :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

This was my horse Norton. Had him for about 6 years i think! He was awsome! a big baby and loved to throw me off after jumping! Think he thought it was fun! I do miss him! 



Then this was not my horse but i loved him so much! This is Jeremy, he gave me so much confidence! He would do anything! Put a 4ft jump infront of him and he would be over it! I rode him in his last show and got 1st working hunter, 1st show jumping, 3rd dressage. Sadly Jeremy has passed. Tried to find a photo without me on him but no luck!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

This is my old dog Judy, she lives with my step dad. She is a bit crazy, always has been! This was her as a puppy! She was so cute! She is about 9 now i think! loves the beach!! 



Sorry about the dodgy photo coming up. On the left there was our house rabbit Bonnie. She was a good rabbit! She was fully house trained. Then if you can see in the cage on the right that was one of my Degu's, he was called Thunder. Unfortunately both passed away but they were goot pets! Sadly they dont live forever!  :Frown:

----------


## babybunt

Heres a pic of my chihuahua lol, no rat comments please or that his ears are too big!!!!! OK

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Heres a pic of my chihuahua lol, no rat comments please or that his ears are too big!!!!! OK


OH MY GOSH! He is LOVELY! Look at his eyes! They are gorgeous!  :Wink:

----------


## babybunt

Aww thanks v much, hes the love of my life (apart from my OH lol). Heres another wee pic. He is 10months old and weighs 8pounds.

----------


## babybunt

Love your cat Shelley, he looks huge, what a gorge colour he is!!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aw he is just lovely!  :Wink:  I want one! But im sure a baby is enough for now! lol! 

Yeah my cat is big! Lol! But he is really tall and long too! Everytime i open the fridge he comes running for a bit o chicken!! Spoiled...i think so!  ::  

He got a bit jealous when i had my son but he seems to be ok now. Just a bit of getting used to that he could not sit on my knee at the same time as me feeding my son! lol

----------


## ShelleyCowie

This was my old dog Sam! A brilliant samoyed! He was so friendly and kept my feet warm at night in the winter! Sadly no longer with us but he was a happy dog in his days!

----------


## Sarah

They are all very beautiful! Thank you for sharing them with us  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

What a lovely assortment of pet pics.....................really beautiful happy looking lot. Nice to have them shared. :Grin:

----------


## lildj

> This was my horse Norton. Had him for about 6 years i think! He was awsome! a big baby and loved to throw me off after jumping! Think he thought it was fun! I do miss him! 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this was not my horse but i loved him so much! This is Jeremy, he gave me so much confidence! He would do anything! Put a 4ft jump infront of him and he would be over it! I rode him in his last show and got 1st working hunter, 1st show jumping, 3rd dressage. Sadly Jeremy has passed. Tried to find a photo without me on him but no luck!


 
i remember Norton he was ace  :Grin:  so was Jeremy & Roland do u remember him?

----------


## Connolly47uk

my dog http://www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbumBig.js...Id=10054186976

----------


## lildj

http://www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbumBig.js...mId=9793208266

my kittens rodders and charlie  :Smile: 

http://www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbumBig.js...oId=1208765097

and the horses i ust to exersise  :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> i remember Norton he was ace  so was Jeremy & Roland do u remember him?


Yeah i remember rolly! I was at Achalone in the days of Mel, big tramp, little tramp, bazz etc etc! Lol! I loved Chief!! He was the first pony i jumped, first pony i fell off! And percy was my baby! I meant to get back into horse riding last year but thats when i fell pregnant! maybe soon!  :Smile: 

I love animals! They can be so funny!! I think me and the OH are thinking on a kitten to keep our cat company.  ::

----------


## Liz

Here are my family!(cont'd on next page)

My dog is called Benjy and my cats are Charly and Suzy. I have some better pictures of Benjy but my puter crashed recently and lost the pics I stored so will have to upload them again.

----------


## Liz



----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aw what lovely pets! So cute!  :Smile:  

I just love animals! If i could afford to run something where i could "animal"sit pets i would! Or do something like that!  ::

----------


## unicornleather

Some of my beasties

----------


## router

here is a pic of Shredder.He a young juevenile corn snake at 24in in length

----------


## Venture

> 


What a pair of posers you have there Liz.  ::  They are beautiful cats.

----------


## majic

shy my greyhound and crowella

----------


## Liz

> What a pair of posers you have there Liz.  They are beautiful cats.


 
Thanks Venture. They thought I was coming with some food for them!lol 

They are lovely cats thanks and I love them so much. They are lovely together and Charly is always trying to clean Suzy although she doesn't always like this. His tongue is like sandpaper! ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> here is a pic of Shredder.He a young juevenile corn snake at 24in in length


I want one!!!  ::  Im jealous!!!

----------


## majic

lumpy stumpy

----------


## Hibeechick

Here is my wee boy. Peedie.

----------


## router

> I want one!!!  Im jealous!!!


 
Have sent you a pm .

----------


## ett23

Hey router I love your snake. I've held a few in my trips to different places (zoos, wildlife parks) and always found them fascinating - not at all scary! I was a bit intimidated when I had a tarantula in my hand though - not sure I'd have one of them as a pet! I'd love a snake and so would my girls - one of them had a king snake round her neck last summer (and me too!) and loved it!!! Sadly we lead busy lives and are often away from home so that's why we choose not to have pets just now. We make do with wildlife parks and zoos (and pets at home!!).  ::

----------


## Tugmistress

Billy the 'poof' rottie



Sasha the old girl


and keira the krazy pup

----------


## Tugmistress

Nanny the goat wasn't impressed with the snow!



will add the snakes another day, they're in hiding at the moment lol

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aw Tuggs your goat is lovely!  :Wink:  Poor thing disna look keen on the snow right enough! I got some pics o my cat in the snow today! He was not amused cos he never realised how deep it was! He got a bit lost!  ::

----------


## BazzaG

Here are my 4 dogs + 2 horses

Kyle 8yr old Golden Lab



Poppy our newest addition, 12 week old whippet



V 4 yr old Dobermann

----------


## BazzaG

Zak 2yr old Choc Lab



Horses

Sonny + Ziggy

----------


## binbob

> Billy the 'poof' rottie
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha the old girl
> 
> 
> and keira the krazy pup


awww..lovely trio...was it snowing???teeheee

----------


## jean



----------


## jean

That cameras out again!


 c'mon its cold!

----------


## jean

wait for me!

 my best side?

 the 3!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aww they are lovely!  :Grin:

----------


## router

> Hey router I love your snake. I've held a few in my trips to different places (zoos, wildlife parks) and always found them fascinating - not at all scary! I was a bit intimidated when I had a tarantula in my hand though - not sure I'd have one of them as a pet! I'd love a snake and so would my girls - one of them had a king snake round her neck last summer (and me too!) and loved it!!! Sadly we lead busy lives and are often away from home so that's why we choose not to have pets just now. We make do with wildlife parks and zoos (and pets at home!!).


 
You say you lead busy lives, well a snake makes a great pet. Undemanding for food. eg max amount is one mouse per week 2 depending on size of snake. The rest like cleaning if substrate is aspen bedding once every 4-5 weeks as long as you pick up the clumps daily. They only require handling for 10-15 mins 3 x a week, so hey keep it in mind, there's always a room for a snake.You get plenty on here.LoL :: 

Fantastic creatures.

----------


## Liz

It is great to see so many happy and much loved pets. :Grin:

----------


## router

very kindly gotten for me staff at pets at home.lovely fish though eating habits leave a bit to be desired,will only eat live crickets,not gotten from pets at home though you can get em online.

----------


## binbob

> wait for me!
> 
> my best side?
> 
> the 3!


 so so lovely....thank u.

----------


## ett23

> You say you lead busy lives, well a snake makes a great pet. Undemanding for food. eg max amount is one mouse per week 2 depending on size of snake. The rest like cleaning if substrate is aspen bedding once every 4-5 weeks as long as you pick up the clumps daily. They only require handling for 10-15 mins 3 x a week, so hey keep it in mind, there's always a room for a snake.You get plenty on here.LoL
> 
> Fantastic creatures.


It's just as well my daughter doesn't go on this forum or she'd be reading this and saying "mum - can we have a snake - they're really easy to look after and don't take up a lot of time.....please, please, please?!!!"  :: 
And my answer will still be the same as before - "No we're not having any pets!"  ::

----------


## focus

Here's my son's leopard gecko, Hobbes
even easier to keep than a snake !
Router, would love to see you butterfly fish in action, can bring some crix round !

----------


## router

Love the Gecko.My daughter would love one she keeps going on about a lizard.
By all means mate, the butterfly fish are quick and verocious when it comes to eating, ive seen them tear the crickets in half before swallowing.Send me a pm.

Heres another coupls of pics of Shredder.

----------


## router

> It's just as well my daughter doesn't go on this forum or she'd be reading this and saying "mum - can we have a snake - they're really easy to look after and don't take up a lot of time.....please, please, please?!!!" 
> And my answer will still be the same as before - "No we're not having any pets!"


 

It does help kids not to be afraid of snakes

----------


## Sarah

Some gorgeous pets on this thread! Here's mine...

Jasper


Gizmo & Steve


Rosie

----------


## Sarah

Steve, Gizmo, Rosie

----------


## Sarah

Some more Jasper shots

----------


## Sarah

Lucky (he had catnip!):

----------


## Sarah

Rigsy:

----------


## Sarah

Breagha:

----------


## Sarah

Todd:

----------


## Liz

More fantastic photos Sarah! I am all aaaawwwwwed out!

If there are any comps for pets photos you should enter as you would win. :Grin:

----------


## binbob

love them..like liz..all AWWWWWWWED out. ::

----------


## Sarah

> More fantastic photos Sarah! I am all aaaawwwwwed out!
> 
> If there are any comps for pets photos you should enter as you would win.


Thanks  :Smile:  do you ever see those dogs and cats magazines? I've had photos printed in Your Dog, Your Cat and Dogs Today. In fact, Todd is in this months Your Dog  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Thanks  do you ever see those dogs and cats magazines? I've had photos printed in Your Dog, Your Cat and Dogs Today. In fact, Todd is in this months Your Dog


I've just checked my 'Your Dog' and there Todd is in all his glory! Well done!

I am not surprised as you take such good photos and your pets are gorgeous.

----------


## luskentyre

This was Howard.  He was rescued from Dounreay, a tiny, malnourished kitten which the vet gave a 50/50 chance of survival for.  Well he not only survived, but thrived!  He never lost that feral aspect of his nature, but was always very affectionate with me. 

Sadly in 2007 Howard was struck by a van and nearly died.  He had a broken pelvis, split tail, concussion, shock, paralysed paw...  I nursed him back to health, although he never regained use of his paw (could still climb ladders and bat ping ping balls though!)

Unfortunately earlier this year I had to have Howard put to sleep, due to a tumour in his nasal passages which affected his breathing.  He was a fantastic cat...

----------


## Venture

I'm not surprised Sarah, what a beautiful dog Todd is.  I too have a brindle lurcher, an older version.  I think ours is past the glamour model stages now,  but still a star in our eyes. :Wink: 

Can I just say this is one of the best threads I've seen for a long time.  Some beautiful pets on here.  Thanks to all for sharing them.

----------


## Jovi

'Diesel' and 'Skye' enjoying the snow  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

These are all very lovely pictures of peoples pets! Im so glad you are all sharing them! So glad i started this thread...people love their pets!! 

Im now starting to set up home for a turtle!  ::  Its all "Routers" fault! I wanted a snake...my partner said no! So i asked for the trillionth time if we can get a turtle and he said yes if it stops me asking for another child!  ::

----------


## majic

this foal is called ice pure ice (ice for short)

----------


## router

> These are all very lovely pictures of peoples pets! Im so glad you are all sharing them! So glad i started this thread...people love their pets!! 
> 
> Im now starting to set up home for a turtle!  Its all "Routers" fault! I wanted a snake...my partner said no! So i asked for the trillionth time if we can get a turtle and he said yes if it stops me asking for another child!


 
Its always my fault, blame me. ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Its always my fault, blame me.


Well u are the one who refered me to 888 reptiles!!  :Wink:

----------


## router

accepted :Wink:  ill take the blame for that

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Just when you think they can not give you any more laugh's, I caught them having a quality moment.lol :: . Considering that we thought Megan would never take to Casper she is loving all the fuss he can give her now. ::

----------


## wifie

Aaaaaaw and isn't he givin you the evils for buttin in?

----------


## Liz

Oh Kevin that is priceless! Made me  ::

----------


## Liz

> This was Howard. He was rescued from Dounreay, a tiny, malnourished kitten which the vet gave a 50/50 chance of survival for. Well he not only survived, but thrived! He never lost that feral aspect of his nature, but was always very affectionate with me. 
> 
> Sadly in 2007 Howard was struck by a van and nearly died. He had a broken pelvis, split tail, concussion, shock, paralysed paw... I nursed him back to health, although he never regained use of his paw (could still climb ladders and bat ping ping balls though!)
> 
> Unfortunately earlier this year I had to have Howard put to sleep, due to a tumour in his nasal passages which affected his breathing. He was a fantastic cat...


 
Howard was such a brave cat in dealing with all his injuries.

This was in so small way down to the great care and love you gave him.

I know you will always miss him.

----------


## south view 7

This is our kune kune Oliver

----------


## south view 7

This is Ben wondering what all the fuss about snow is.

----------


## highlander

Hector enjoying the snow

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Lol that is one crazy cat! My cat seems to think he is posh and if the snow touches his feet it is just a disaster!!  ::

----------


## teenybash

These pictures and little stories are lovely...........hope there will be lots more.......by the way, Well done Shelley for this thread. :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

heres Brodies big bro Bailey.  He' very vain as this pic shows!!



and here he is trying to take a stick home

----------


## Jovi

Please bear with me,this is only the second time I have tried to post pics. This is 'Skye' at Brough Bay.

----------


## Jovi

And 'Diesel' at Dunnet Beach.

----------


## Fran

> Just when you think they can not give you any more laugh's, I caught them having a quality moment.lol. Considering that we thought Megan would never take to Casper she is loving all the fuss he can give her now.


 what a lovely picture Kevin, can't make out which is which. So nice to see Megan with a loving companion again, she must have been worried about him.

----------


## Foxy

> And 'Diesel' at Dunnet Beach.


Jovi he's lovely but what a size.  ::

----------


## binbob

> what a lovely picture Kevin, can't make out which is which. So nice to see Megan with a loving companion again, she must have been worried about him.


 
what a very happy story....love it. ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

OMG how could i forget! My 2 monkeys!!  ::

----------


## kas

Kevin Ms classic boxer shot made me rake out this oldie of our Spike doin a bit of Birdwatching just like his Mum.

----------


## Liz

Ha ha you've trained him well Kas! ::

----------


## kas

> Ha ha you've trained him well Kas!


Yeh, truthfully he is just really nosey. Here is his real favourite pastime, TOYS.  

Pilchard not too thrilled with the snow.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thats spooky kas.

Spike looks so much like my old dog Aled that we lost last year. :: 

Did he bark if he picked up anything interesting with the scope.lol

----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## teenybash

These photographs just get better and better.....I wish I could figure out hhow to upload some of my past and present ones............. ::

----------


## highlander

Kas what a beautiful cat you have.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> 


 

OMG! That is just too cute!!! Im a sucker for a puppy!! 

When i was walking home today there was a tiny little 14 week old jack russel. The owner kindly let me pet the wee pup! He was just adorable!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Milkins



----------


## kas

Ahh Kevin he is adorable, and I am sorry he is not with you any more. Thanks for your kind compliment on our Pilch Highlander. With Kevin showing Aled as a pup I went all slushy. We have no digital photos of Spike as a pup so I raced up stairs and took a photo of a photo of Spike and Pilch when they were little. We got them a week apart (8 years ago)and were like a comedy duo when they were little. I promise not to hijack this thread with anymore of my pet photos. But I could not resist this one. Sorry for the quality, I must get some of these scanned.

----------


## teenybash

> 


 
I love this one of Aled.......he looks as if he has just a touch of pale lippy on.....You must miss him so much.... a lovely character.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Ahh Kevin he is adorable, and I am sorry he is not with you any more. Thanks for your kind compliment on our Pilch Highlander. With Kevin showing Aled as a pup I went all slushy. We have no digital photos of Spike as a pup so I raced up stairs and took a photo of a photo of Spike and Pilch when they were little. We got them a week apart (8 years ago)and were like a comedy duo when they were little. I promise not to hijack this thread with anymore of my pet photos. But I could not resist this one. Sorry for the quality, I must get some of these scanned.


 

Kas what a lovely photo!! 

And please do "hijack" the thread with photos. Would love to see them.  :Wink:

----------


## majic

shy and bad lamb getting some sun

----------


## Kevin Milkins

.
[/quote]
Thanks for that kas.lol

There is nothing more entertaining than a cat and dog having some fun.

----------


## majic

its so hot in caithness

----------


## Jovi

A few more of our 'our family',this is 'Wispa

----------


## Jovi

and 'Dallas'

----------


## Jovi

Our latest additions..

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Jovi im jealous! What gorgeous horses!  ::  I want! lol! I keep nagging that i want another horse but know i would not have the time right now! Or the money for that matter! I am just desperate to get back into horse riding because it kept me fit before!  :Frown:

----------


## Jovi

There's another 6 but they'll keep for another day.  ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Hi Jovi.

i met your horse (Diesel lol) over at Bower car boot sale, he is a monster. :: 
I was parked outside the door when you were stood having a chat. :Wink: 

Lots of lovely pics, thanks for shareing them.

----------


## Jovi

::  Once seen,never forgotten  ::

----------


## teenybash

More terrific pics......................I am wallowing in them...love them all. :Smile:

----------


## Hibeechick



----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aww bless! What a lovely picture!  :Wink:

----------


## blondscot

this was my little one taken fully grown!

----------


## sjj278

this is my 14 week old cavalier KC, Pepper. Snuggled up between the kids!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> this was my little one taken fully grown!


omg that is too cute to be true! love the rug!  :Wink:

----------


## south view 7

Took this one today,it"s my grandson"s jack russell mongo.

----------


## binbob

> Took this one today,it"s my grandson"s jack russell mongo.


 AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..so so cute.. ::

----------


## baindm

Jude, Bracken & Charlotte having walkies in the forest...

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Took this one today,it"s my grandson"s jack russell mongo.


Oh my gosh! That is so cute! 

I saw a wee jack russel like that in Thurso when i was walking home last week. Probs not the same one but had similar face markings! 

Gorgeous!  :Wink:

----------


## jean



----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aw Jean they look lovely! Look like they are having a good rest after a hard days work or something! Lol! Lovely dogs though!

----------


## Jovi

This is Jazz

----------


## Jovi

and Missy

----------


## Jovi

This is Serien

----------


## Jovi

Another of Skye

----------


## Jovi

and Diesel

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Jovi - i am so jealous! what lovely horses!! Would you notice if one or two went missing!  ::

----------


## Jovi

Ooooh Yes!!!! and there's stil 2 more  ::

----------


## Liz

Oh c'mon folks! If I say AAAAWWWWWW any more I will end up with lockjaw! :: 

No seriously it is lovely to see all your beautiful pets and so nice to know how loved they are.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Ooooh Yes!!!! and there's stil 2 more


Really? Thats a shame!  ::  I want them all! Lol! 




> Oh c'mon folks! If I say AAAAWWWWWW any more I will end up with lockjaw!
> 
> No seriously it is lovely to see all your beautiful pets and so nice to know how loved they are.


Im the same Liz, im nearly all out of awwww's to give! Lol! Jokin...there is plenty more left in me!

----------


## Liz

> Im the same Liz, im nearly all out of awwww's to give! Lol! Jokin...there is plenty more left in me!


Just have a cuppa and a couple of bourbons and you'll be fine Shelley! ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Just have a cuppa and a couple of bourbons and you'll be fine Shelley!


Already had 3 brews since 1130 and half a pack o bourbons! No wonder i cant ever sleep!  ::

----------


## Vistravi

> This was my old dog Sam! A brilliant samoyed! He was so friendly and kept my feet warm at night in the winter! Sadly no longer with us but he was a happy dog in his days!



Awww so cute :Grin:  I want one too, my partner is terrified of dogs though ::

----------


## fuzzypeg

this is my latest addition to the family

----------


## Sarah

This thread is beautifully furry! Here's some new pics from ym end

New dog beds:

----------


## Sarah

Todd in his new coat. He is Supadog's Rescue Greyhound & Lurcher of the Year. He won a coat.

----------


## Sarah



----------


## Sarah



----------


## ShelleyCowie

Sarah, all your pets are just gorgeous! I absolutely adore lurchers!  ::  I used to have one...think a pic o him is on the first page!

----------


## cuddlepop

> Another of Skye


I'm in love.lol
Your horses are gorgeous too Jovi,in fact all your pets are "fandabidosay"

----------


## cuddlepop

Delious...aka "monkey nuts"

----------


## cuddlepop

Scorrie

----------


## Julia

*Voula*

*Bonny 1992 - 2003*


*Hazel the hamster*

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!  ::  

Gorgeous animals!

----------


## Julia

*Voula and Bayley 2004 - 2006*


*Bayley as a wee pup*

----------


## teenybash

What an absolutely beautiful cuddly pair.......and Bayley as a pup is the most adorable ever seen. :Smile:

----------


## fuzzypeg

this is my rotty boy with my sadly lost to the road pup .he is a big softy really

----------


## fuzzypeg

and another he loved her honest!!

----------


## fuzzypeg

this was sal shortly before she was run over.she was only 18months and jumped the fence chasing a cat

----------


## Jovi

Last 2 of my horse family..honest. This is Duke

----------


## Jovi

and finally,Bobby our old man,he's 32 this year

----------


## carasmam

What a brilliant thread, I wish I had kept up with it from the start so I could say aaw to each and every one of them, they are all great  :Grin: 

Jovi - hope you dont mind me asking but is Skye a boy or a girl, what a beautiful dog.  I recognise Diesel from pets @ home I think  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Jovi that is it! I have had it with this...i am coming to take all yer horses and keep em myself cos they are just lovely! so are ur doggies!  :Wink:  

Lovely lovely animals! 

Thanks everyone for posting all these gorgeous animals! makes my day to see them all...

Jovi im coming to hunt down ur horses tho and keep em!  ::

----------


## Jovi

Skye is a boy nearly 3 years old and yep Diesel's fave shop is Pets at Home  ::  ::

----------


## teenybash

The Rottyman and little Sal,,,what lovely pics. I am sure he must miss her fuzzypeg.
What about the handsome Duke and the stately old gentlman Bobby....georgeous Jovi.

This thread is great.

----------


## carasmam

I didn't realise horses lived that long  :Grin:  ::

----------


## fuzzypeg

dear teenybash my boy lost his mum and sister within 3 months of each other and pined for 6 till sal came along. we didnt want this to happen again so bought him a puppy in october(we lost sal in june)

----------


## Jovi

Hi,carasmam, like everything else with better knowledge,care and diet they are living longer but smaller ponies usually live to a greater age.At the pony sanctuary we helped,our oldest was 50 but our farrier still trimmed a pony of52!   :: 
      A lifetime commitment.

----------


## carasmam

That sure is a commitment, thanks for the info, very interesting Jovi   :Grin: 

I think between Shelley horse-napping, my other half dognapping Skye (it's not often he oo's and aaw's over pictures, but he fell in love with Skye  :Smile: )
and my little girl wanting Diesel you better review your security  :Wink:

----------


## cuddlepop

> That sure is a commitment, thanks for the info, very interesting Jovi 
> 
> I think between Shelley horse-napping, my other half dognapping Skye (it's not often he oo's and aaw's over pictures, but he fell in love with Skye )
> and my little girl wanting Diesel you better review your security


 
   Lol.I dognapped Skye first,he is just adorable.

Love your horses too and like carasman had no idea they could live so long.
No wonder the horse sanctuarys are screaming out for more funding.

----------


## teenybash

> dear teenybash my boy lost his mum and sister within 3 months of each other and pined for 6 till sal came along. we didnt want this to happen again so bought him a puppy in october(we lost sal in june)


How sad for your boy.............he is so lovely. I looked after a Rottie for a few months until a good home could be found for him. He hadn't had a very nice life and had been given a rough time but, despite it all he was the most loving, gentle giant you could imagine. His new owner absolutely adored him and loved him to bits and your boy just reminded me of him.
Give him a HUGE cuddle. :Smile:

----------


## Jovi

Hi cuddlepop, yes like every other wefare organisation ...all needing funding,especially at the moment. We worked with them for 7 years,learned a lot about the animals..and people! It was,sad,rewarding,enlightening,infuriating,time consuming but wonderful,what an experience! Was devastated to leave them behind..well most of them ,we brought 4 of them with us!! and wish it could have been more.  ::  We worked with some very special horses and ponies,I do miss them.
Thank you all for your lovely comments about 'my family'
.........and if I come home to any missing....I know where to start looking  ::  ::

----------


## carasmam

> Jude, Bracken & Charlotte having walkies in the forest...


Just realised I know Jude and Charlotte  :Grin: 
Good to see you here, is Bracken yours too ?

----------


## Jovi

Who gets best seat in front of the fire? Excuse quality I caught this on my phone

----------


## baindm

Carasmum, yes 2 have become 3 !! Here is another piccie of them, sorry its so big, can't suss out how to make it an smaller... ::

----------


## teenybash

Jovi I love your pic of your fire kings and queens.......so happy and just so content, bless them. :Smile:

----------


## Jovi

::  Hi teenybash...not much chance of us getting near the fire thats for sure  ::

----------


## astrocrap

Nice pics - heres one of me wife and tinkerbell on the way to the disneyland Paris.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

oh my that is a very big dog!

----------


## Liz

I am so enjoying these photos of all your lovely pets.

  I can't comment on each one individually as can't remember all the names but just want to say they are all beautiful! :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> I am so enjoying these photos of all your lovely pets.
> 
> I can't comment on each one individually as can't remember all the names but just want to say they are all beautiful!


Im lovin it too Liz! Admiring all these lovely animals!  ::  

Keep em comin people! I have plenty more "aww's" left in me!  :Wink:

----------


## Liz

> Im lovin it too Liz! Admiring all these lovely animals!  
> 
> Keep em comin people! I have plenty more "aww's" left in me!


Shelley I am all "aawwwwwwed" out so can you spare a few for me?

I will have a wee rest to gather my strength and come back with a full quota of aawwwwwwwws. lol xxx

----------


## teenybash

Tinkerbell....you are just so Fandabbydozy.................What a georgeous big girl...want to cuddle her and kiss her nose. ::

----------


## dragonfly

> Carasmum, yes 2 have become 3 !! Here is another piccie of them, sorry its so big, can't suss out how to make it an smaller...


aww they look fantastic all sitting their together!! Can you come round and get all mine to sit together and look the same way  ::

----------


## butterfly

> Nice pics - heres one of me wife and tinkerbell on the way to the disneyland Paris.


 wow!!!what a size,how much does she weigh(dog i mean)just curious!

----------


## dancingtaz13

Here's my 2 boys in the snow a couple of weeks ago- 



And here's the rest of my wonderful & weird creatures -

Kia the Red Knee Tarantula, Takara my Corn Snake & our 2 Geckos.

----------


## dancingtaz13



----------


## Fran

> wow!!!what a size,how much does she weigh(dog i mean)just curious!


 
You can see this is a picture from yatahonga internet site, a bit of trick photography that someone has put on here.

----------


## Fran

> Nice pics - heres one of me wife and tinkerbell on the way to the disneyland Paris.


We can all see that this is a joke from yatahonga internet site with a bit of trick photography. !!!

----------


## butterfly

> We can all see that this is a joke from yatahonga internet site with a bit of trick photography. !!!


good trick ::

----------


## teenybash

> We can all see that this is a joke from yatahonga internet site with a bit of trick photography. !!!


Good one....we were all taken in...still is a beauty of a dog...love it! ::

----------


## ellimac

Picture of Jasper.....   :Smile: 

Attachment 3226

----------


## Blondie

He looks soooooo soft and cuddly  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Charly found a very cosy place to sleep!lol

----------


## cuddlepop

> Charly found a very cosy place to sleep!lol


You have got him well and truely spoilt rotten  :: 
I bet he's even got you turning down the covers before bed/ ::

----------


## Liz

> You have got him well and truely spoilt rotten 
> I bet he's even got you turning down the covers before bed/


Ha ha! Afraid so. :Grin:

----------


## Sarah

Jasper:


William:

----------


## Liz

Miss Scally looking as beautiful as ever. :Grin:   I must say I had trouble finding her head in the first pic!lol

Is she keeping well?

----------


## arana negra

Hahaha that coo was a great hit with her but sadly did not last long as it was unsafe after a short while.  She is remarkable Liz thanks for asking. The month of antibiotic did seem to sort her out, not a hint of a limp for weeks now. Not even after our weekend in the country, a long walk and chasing a cat up a tree (whoops)  We keep saying it is a miracle as twice we were thinking she may have to be PTS.  So glad she is all better, thanks to you and others.

----------


## teenybash

How do I see the pics...................help arana!!!

----------


## Julia

This is Maple, one of my sister's two horses.

----------


## arana negra

teenybash .. you cannae see them on this thread ?

----------


## Aaldtimer

> teenybash .. you cannae see them on this thread ?


Nope, neither can I! ::

----------


## arana negra

Will do them again ......

----------


## arana negra



----------


## arana negra



----------


## Aaldtimer

Ah, that's better! Lovely wee pooch! So glad she's back to good health. :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

I can't believe the difference in Miss Scally....Gone is that little sad pained look, now replaced with playful mischief..............what a cheeky wee face that oozes character. Glad she is better. :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Seeing all these pets makes me want more! Especially seeing the horses, if i had the time right now i would love another horse. 

My search continues for a kitten though!  :Smile:  Im determined to get a friend for wee fintan. He must be really lonely if he decides to sit like this at the computer desk with me when am on the org! Maybe he is tryin to get to my bourbon creams!  ::

----------


## Liz

I am really chuffed that the darling Miss Scally is in good health. :Grin: 
As Teenybash said she looks so much happier.

Maple is lovely Julia.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I have posted this photo before, but it is still one of my favourites.
Jack, Aled, Jed, Megan, and Bart the cat about eight years ago.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

AW wow what an awsome picture!  ::  Bet that poor cat feels overwhelmed tho! lol. 

Very nice garden too!  :Wink:

----------


## Liz

What a beautiful photo Kevin. :Grin:

----------


## Aaldtimer

Lovely pic of your family of pets Kevin! 
Must have cost a bundle to feed that lot. 
The cat seems to be thinking..."Why can't I have short hair like that lot!" :Smile:

----------


## Aaldtimer

Ooops! Double post!

----------


## arana negra

More Scally

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aww scally looks lovely! 

Just to add, that looks like a photo you would see in a magazine set up, the crossword books and dictionary, and then the glasses sitting there.  ::  

You should get Scally into professional pet magazines cos what a wee poser u have there!  :Wink:

----------


## baindm

> I have posted this photo before, but it is still one of my favourites.
> Jack, Aled, Jed, Megan, and Bart the cat about eight years ago.


I just love this photo  ::  - what a very happy and spoilt looking bunch!!!

----------


## arana negra

Awe  poor cat .. great photo, what a bunch of trouble they look fun looking for a place to get up to mischief.

----------


## teenybash

These pet photos are all so beautiful showing much loved pets of all kinds, just being natural.............no professional photographer could do better....would make beautiful callanders......... :Wink:

----------


## carasmam

Love the way the cat is checking over his shoulder  ::  ::

----------


## Blondie

What I'd like to know is ..... are you holding up a big bone, Kevin?  

Its a beautiful photo of beautiful dogs  :Smile:   Oops and of course the cat is too  ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thank you all for your kind comments on my favourite photo, the secret to getting there attention is to put a biscuit on my head. ::  Here is another with my old sheep dog Bess on it.

----------


## teenybash

Love this photo....Bess looks a treasure. Most of all though, I love the thought of a man holding a camera with a biscuit on his head!!! ::

----------


## Aaldtimer

Five dogs, one biscuit? What a rammy! :Smile:

----------


## Jovi

After a tiring shopping trip to Pets at home..a snooze is needed. 'Diesel' recovering tonight  ::

----------


## teenybash

Diesel looks a big soft lump.......what a georgeous sleepy face. I bet he didn't even move when his picture was taken.

----------


## Jovi

Never even disturbed him with the flash..just kept on snoring..shame I couldn't put the sound on..the walls were rocking, can that dog snore!!!!  ::

----------


## Julia

If dogs had a snoring competition then here would be my contender!

----------


## teenybash

Julia what a beautiful little pug....................makes me want to paint his/her picture..........not that I could but, I would if I could. ::

----------


## joxville

> If dogs had a snoring competition then here would be my contender!


That's me on a good day.  ::

----------


## Liz

Oh bless the snorers. They are lovely!

Of course that includes you as well Jox! ::  Btw did you know there is a Gerbil named after you?

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Some great photos all. :: 

The trouble I am having with Casper is that he snores from both ends. ::

----------


## teenybash

> The trouble I am having with Casper is that he snores from both ends.


 
Now that could be very confusing..............especially if you were to try and pinch his nostrils together to stop him snoring......never attempt to do it in the dark!! ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Now that could be very confusing..............especially if you were to try and pinch his nostrils together to stop him snoring......never attempt to do it in the dark!!


Lol it is deadly in the dark!  ::  Im still trying to get a decent photo of "Jox and Gizmo" but they keep running around. lol. Gizmo is a dab hand in the ball though! 

And my cat is scared of them!  ::

----------


## Kenn

Don't laugh,his name is Tiny.....he weighs 13lb.

----------


## teenybash

> Don't laugh,his name is Tiny.....he weighs 13lb.


I think Tiny is saying. 'Modern day mice just aren't the same somehow. :: '

----------


## Margaret M.

What beautiful photos all through this thread. This is my wee doggies trying to take a pee in all the white stuff we got on Sunday/Monday. They've never seen snow like this -- at least not since I've had them.

----------


## Margaret M.

Chessie:


Berkley:

----------


## arana negra

Yes I agree lovely pet photos, your wee dogs are lovely, such expressive faces.

----------


## Mother Bear

Here is Archie, basking in the sunshine, amonsgt the spring bulbs...or is it a unicorn??!

----------


## carasmam

Lovely pictures again.  What a contrast from the little doggies trying to find a pee spot in the snow and then Archie sunbathing  :Grin:   Terriers do like the sunniest spot though, Cara goes from place to place following the sun as the day goes on  ::

----------


## stroma88

this is meemie my now 10 month old bun (bout 6months in the photo) and fishie the gold fish! (yr & half) :P
meem is a very curious bun and decided to hop up and check out the fish! (swimming carrot?)
just got her home from the vet because she was quite sick, so glad to have her back!  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Glad Meemie is feeling better...she is very beautiful....so is the wee fishy. ::

----------


## Fran

This is my dog Bobby, my cat Sandy and the parrott Billy

----------


## Fran

Here is the parrot again

----------


## Margaret M.

Fran, what a lovely group!  I must stop looking at this thread -- I want one of everything I see.

----------


## Liz

More great photos everyone.

Margaret your wee doggies are sooooooo cute.

Archie is a wee cutie as well Mother Bear.

Stroma88 that is a fantastic picture! I am so glad that Meemie is okay now.

Fran your wee family are lovely and it is great to see them all lying together in harmony. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Here are Benjy and Charly enjoying a snooze together on 'their' sofa! :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

At least you know your place Liz - on the floor, taking photos  ::  ::

----------


## Liz

> At least you know your place Liz - on the floor, taking photos


You are quite right Carasmam! ::

----------


## Vistravi

> That's me on a good day.


 ::  My partner could give you a run for your money. He brings down the house with his snores  ::

----------


## butterfly

> Fran, what a lovely group! I must stop looking at this thread -- I want one of everything I see.


same as me margaret!,now fran has gone an shown us a piccy of this lovely group i want a parrot!  :: 

fran,does the parrot talk and if he does what words does he say? :Smile: they look a right happy bunch.

----------


## Sarah

Todd

----------


## Jovi

'Trixie',Foxy's J.R. enjoying dinner after a hard day lambing  ::

----------


## teenybash

Aaawe...what a wee sweetie pie......she is just lovely, such a cute little face and looks so proud of herself too. :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

Disgraceful Trixie paws on the table! Did you get a slice?

----------


## Bad Manners

this is the best time we all get peace

----------


## teenybash

Love the black leathery paw pads and beautiful fiery glow to fur.....such a content face.................. :Smile:

----------


## floyed

Bo with his toys :Grin:   I really enjoyed looking at all the pet photos :Grin:

----------


## Blondie

He is adorable!  His legs look really long  ::

----------


## Anne x

Gabby before she took Ill in her normal reclining position nowadays she cannot jump on the chair

----------


## teenybash

> Gabby before she took Ill in her normal reclining position nowadays she cannot jump on the chair


How is Gabby getting along............she is so lovely. :Smile:

----------


## youoldduffer

Our Husky Nanook still a puppy He's a lot lot bigger now

----------


## teenybash

Love the name...Nanook.........smashing looking fella!!! :Smile:

----------


## Anne x

Gabby in the snow which she loved she is not bad although very lethargic I despair somedays other days ok 
keep hoping thats all I can do for now  
You can actually see the huge weight loss she has had since November

----------


## Jovi

My Mum 'makes' me work hard watching her sheep all day before I get a slice of cheesecake Lizz  ::

----------


## teenybash

> Gabby in the snow which she loved she is not bad although very lethargic I despair somedays other days ok 
> keep hoping thats all I can do for now 
> You can actually see the huge weight loss she has had since November


She has lost weight but, she isn't thin.............could she be malabsorbing food....not able to absorb all her nutrients.
Slippery elm is wonderful for pepping up a poorly anything here is the link if you want more info.www.healthypetsupplies.co.uk/dorwest-tree-bark-powder-25-p.asp
I have put my two old girls on it and already see the oldest getting back to herself........... :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

[quote=Jovi;516307] 
My Mum 'makes' me work hard watching her sheep all day before I get a slice of cheesecake Lizz  :: [quote]
Dumped in the hay rick again...just fodder for the sheep. :Frown:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Ahh i have to stop looking in here! My hoose cana handle any more animals but every breed of dog, colour of cat etc etc...i turn to my partner and say...i have to have one!  ::  

But still loving looking at all the photos!  :Smile:  Keep em comin 

P.s i am yet to get a photo of 'Jox and Gizmo'. They wilna sit still!  ::

----------


## Foxy

> My Mum 'makes' me work hard watching her sheep all day before I get a slice of cheesecake Lizz


 
Aye it's hard work trying to avoid the sheep, so now i know how to do it i must try sitting in the hay rack.  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

> My Mum 'makes' me work hard watching her sheep all day before I get a slice of cheesecake Lizz


  Thats a really cute picture of your Jack Russel but those claws are scarey. ::

----------


## majic

it sure is hot in caithness

----------


## majic

this is a stray that decided to move in

----------


## carasmam

Can anyone else see majic's  pictures?  I cant  :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

Can't see Majics pics.............

----------


## bluebell

> My Mum 'makes' me work hard watching her sheep all day before I get a slice of cheesecake Lizz


Jovi what an adorable JR you have there

----------


## majic

what am i doing wrong i can see them

----------


## carasmam

I'm not sure Majic.  There is a thread somewhere with guidelines on posting pics, I'll have a look and see if I can find the link for you  :Grin: 

I bet you've wondered why no-one commented on your pictures too, I thought it was just me that couldn't see them  :Frown:

----------


## carasmam

Here you go, hope this helps  :Smile: 

http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=11190

----------


## majic

thanks ill give it look and try again

----------


## majic

did it work

----------


## unicorn

yup it did  :Grin:

----------


## majic

Why do they always do that

----------


## Jovi

Hi Bluebell,the cute J.R isn't mine,'Trixie' belongs to Foxy...I just pointed the camera ::

----------


## daviddd

here's ma wee pal Prince ( we parted 2 years ago (:-<) ).  Aaahhh - those eyes; what a wonderful creature.

----------


## carasmam

Lovely photos Majic  :Grin: 
and what a handsome boy Prince was Daviddd !

----------


## unicorn

pluto and goofy posing

----------


## teenybash

What a lovely nosey foal Majic...........
Prince is very beautiful Davidd
What a cheeky pair of ginger beauties Unicorn.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Arg am gettin jealous o all these animals!  :Frown:  But they are lovely pets folks! And all look so happy!  ::

----------


## teenybash

This is Wissi engrossed in her favourite hobby.....cushion snuggling!!!

----------


## majic

it must be love

----------


## teenybash

A truly magic piccy, Majic!!

----------


## Liz

Here is Benjy as a puppy  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

And another

----------


## Kevin Milkins

He looks a darling Liz, and that looks like where I park my car.lol

----------


## Liz

He was a wee cutie but was a nightmare until he was about 6 months old.lol

Aye it is just up a wee bit from where you park your car Kevin.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aw Liz he was so cute!  :Smile:  His fluffyness!!!

----------


## teenybash

Isn't he just beautiful, all that soft fluffy puppy stuff and a lovely black shiny nose.......... :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Aw Liz he was so cute!  His fluffyness!!!





> Isn't he just beautiful, all that soft fluffy puppy stuff and a lovely black shiny nose..........


Thanks both!  Sadly I don't have many photos as something went wrong in the printing. ::   Still I have a few and plenty of memories.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

This is my new kitten, he is only 2 weeks old just now so have to wait another wee while to get him! How cute is he though!  ::  ::

----------


## Vistravi

Our new cat Taj

----------


## neepnipper

Here's Lucy after her hair do at Mucky Pups:

----------


## neepnipper

.....and Harry...

----------


## neepnipper

....Harry again, Mo in the middle and Murphy far end...

----------


## neepnipper

...Georgie..

----------


## neepnipper

....Jed...

----------


## neepnipper

....Jester...

----------


## neepnipper

...Jess, mum of Georgie, Jed & Jester...

----------


## neepnipper

and Curley, my lovely old springer.

----------


## neepnipper

just thought I'd show you this really cute one of Jester as a pup.

----------


## cuddlepop

neepnipper its awwww all round,you've got a lovely family of dogs. :Grin: 

Love the one when they're all sitting on the couch.I guess your sitting on the floor. ::

----------


## neepnipper

Yep!! I usually try and squeeze in the middle somewhere! Nine dogs all fast asleep in the evening, fire roaring, tv on, cup of tea, bliss! :Grin:

----------


## Liz

What a gorgeous wee kitten Shelley. :Smile:   Your cat is lovely Vistravi.

You have a beautiful family Neepnipper.

So good to see so many much loved pets.

----------


## teenybash

Neepnipper......you must live in heaven with your Magnificent 9. :Smile: 

Shelley your little tiddly winky kitten baby looks just so, so, so........lovely. :Smile:

----------


## binbob

> just thought I'd show you this really cute one of Jester as a pup.


 
awwww..u seem as mad as i am about beasties.lovely bunch...and spoiled...just like mine. :Wink:

----------


## Happy Gilmour

Here are some photos of my cats and kittens.


This is R-manee one of the kittens.


This is his mum Joeline.



Future mum Agnetha.

----------


## Happy Gilmour

Here we have Seekay another kitten.


This is his sister Goochee another kitten.


And finally this is their mum.

----------


## highlander

Best of friends

----------


## SJR

Here is a picture of Norton the same horse Shelly posted at the start! Well hopefully it is as Im not sure how to attach pics so I hope this has worked. Hope you like it shelly.

 :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Here is a picture of Norton the same horse Shelly posted at the start! Well hopefully it is as Im not sure how to attach pics so I hope this has worked. Hope you like it shelly.


hehe thats ma boy! Aw i really miss him! He was an awsome horse! I have trillions o pictures, sometimes brings tears to my eyes lookin at them cos i miss him so much! 

Thanks for posting that though!  ::

----------


## Jovi

Even on a miserable day 'Diesel' manages to find a ray of sunshine  ::

----------


## majic

i think majic wants to come in

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Lol that looks so funny, what a fright you would get if u wasna expecting it!!!  ::

----------


## majic



----------


## majic



----------


## Margaret M.

Oh my gosh, the lamb and the doggie snuggled together took my awwws to another level.  So cute!

----------


## bluebell

> 


awww bless what a lovely photo

----------


## binbob

> awww bless what a lovely photo


 
BIGGEST BINBOB AWWWWWWWWWWWWW .....EVER.love it....so wonderful. :Wink:

----------


## Fran

Majic, what a wonderful picture of your dog and lamb, its gorgeous, and am i right in thinking that i can see the lamb wearing a nappy?!!!! And of course, your dog must be a greyhound, is it? They are the best.

----------


## majic

hi fran yes it is wearing a nappy they make alot of mess with out it the nappy only works for the girls she is call bad lamb and yes it is a greyhound an ex racer hes called shy she loved him to cuddle up to

----------


## majic

its a hard life

----------


## majic

just one of the dogs

----------


## majic

just one of the dogs

----------


## binbob

> its a hard life


i want to live in ur house..my idea of heaven with lambs and dogs.............super.thank u. :Wink:

----------


## Margaret M.

The photo of the wee lamb and the greyhound reminded me of Jasmine the greyhound in the sanctuary in Warwickshire -- I'd love to have a greyhound but then I'd love to have one of everything I see on here.

http://www.healingcard.com/jasmine-t...-the-roe-deer/

----------


## teenybash

> The photo of the wee lamb and the greyhound reminded me of Jasmine the greyhound in the sanctuary in Warwickshire -- I'd love to have a greyhound but then I'd love to have one of everything I see on here.
> 
> http://www.healingcard.com/jasmine-t...-the-roe-deer/


Margaret what a touching story and goes totally against what is climed to be hunting instinct of the grayhound......you get out of dogs what you put into them and Jasmine is just full of love.

Majic beautiful pic of your doggylamb.....it's the way animals should be. :Smile:

----------


## Jovi

Seeing majic's photos reminded me of how good my last Great Dane 'Inka' was with the pet lambs,she was a brilliant 'Foster Mum' :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Jovi what a lovely duo...........really sweet. :Smile:

----------


## Stefan

About time I added mine...

Ice, my deaf boy

----------


## Stefan

Ripley, my girl...



Helping out with the gardening....

----------


## teenybash

Ah Stefan, what a beautiful pair.......here is a pic of my DEAF girl.......notice the colour.

----------


## Stefan

Hadn't finished...

Here's my other deaf boy:



After wining the game with his tail...

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Aww stefan they are lovely! Lovely colours!  :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

This is my white JR, Cara,  not deaf in the slightest, but does have 'selective' hearing  ::

----------


## carasmam



----------


## carasmam



----------


## binbob

> 


 so lovely....looks cheeky... :Grin:

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Meet our new arrival - Smokey:



He's a 5-year-old Springer, an ex-gundog who ended up in rescue after his previous owner took him to be put down because of a snapped cruciate ligament.  Fortunately the vet persuaded the guy to sign Smokey over to NESSR (Northern English Springer Spaniel Rescue) who paid for the operation and got him through the early period of recuperation.  We picked him up from Northumberland the weekend before last and have another three weeks of walking on the lead before he's allowed off-lead on the flat - Smokey's convinced his leg is completely better and just wants to play!  But as you can see, he's feeling quite at home with us!

----------


## carasmam

Smokey is lovely.  Good luck persuading him that he has to rest  :Wink:   Cara had a cruciate op 3 years ago and it was murder trying to keep her from jumping about as she seemed to think she was fine  :: 

Hope he makes a good recovery  :Grin:

----------


## binbob

> Meet our new arrival - Smokey:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a 5-year-old Springer, an ex-gundog who ended up in rescue after his previous owner took him to be put down because of a snapped cruciate ligament. Fortunately the vet persuaded the guy to sign Smokey over to NESSR (Northern English Springer Spaniel Rescue) who paid for the operation and got him through the early period of recuperation. We picked him up from Northumberland the weekend before last and have another three weeks of walking on the lead before he's allowed off-lead on the flat - Smokey's convinced his leg is completely better and just wants to play! But as you can see, he's feeling quite at home with us!


 awww..bless u and smokey..is he who needed the skinners dog food??i hope he has many long and happ y years with u.looks very comfy and at home. :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

Lucky, lucky Smokey who found a terrific vet, the NESSR and most of all you for taking him where he was always meant to be...........home with cazmanian_minx.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> awww..bless u and smokey..is he who needed the skinners dog food??i hope he has many long and happ y years with u.looks very comfy and at home.


Yes, it is  :Grin:   He's been for his twice-weekly swimming session in the river this evening and is now drying off in his bed, happily chewing the most enormous bone I've ever seen!

----------


## hotrod4

Heres a Pic of my Bearded dragon, he is such a character and always has to come out when theres people in. He loves his beard getting Tickled!! ::

----------


## Jovi

Squeezing the last few minutes of sunshine out of a beautiful day  ::

----------


## Tina

lovely photos! :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> lovely photos!


Welcome Tina! I see that was your first post! 

So welcome to caithness.org and welcome to the pets corner! 

Happy posting!  ::

----------


## Invisible

here is Patch he is a pet but also a working dog. now nearly 12 years old and he is becoming quite deaf now.

----------


## tisme

This is my baby, gracie. We have had her almost 2 years and think she is about 8. She is a wee (well not so wee really) softy

----------


## tiggertoo

[IMG]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9269/jade53.jpg[/IMG]
some foto's o boxer

----------


## tiggertoo

[IMG]http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/8725/pebbles9.jpg[/IMG]
a couple o foto's o ma cat

----------


## tiggertoo



----------


## munron

Forgive the black and white theme, I am not racist towards other colours honest.

My dogs at the first bit of sunshine last year



My pair at the first bit of sunshine this year



Yes I think they have moved

Onto the neddies

Youngster first at 21

----------


## munron

Then lilo lill at 28



Loved seeing all your photos, it is great to see others with a constant camera on hand

----------


## the poacher

this is Razor  :Smile:  my new puppy

----------


## Margaret M.

Another page full of beautiful pets!  Smokey is a beauty.  There is something about spaniel eyes that makes them so endearing.  Munron, your dalmatians are adorable -- it looks like they have a cushy life.  My son had one and he was the best dog, real calm and so wonderful with children, we still miss him bunches.

----------


## Tugmistress

TJ was out the other day and i got a shot of him  :Grin:

----------


## the poacher

this is my new baby his name is razor love him to bits.

----------


## Jovi

Tugmistress..Tj looks beautiful,what stunning colours,bright and healthy,lovely to see.  :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Im jealous Tuggs! I want a snake but the kids and the OH is petrified o them!  :Frown:

----------


## the poacher

hope this works this time    yes it worked finaly bigger pic for yous kk

----------


## majic

the pup has loverly eye i want one

----------


## hotrod4

Not the best pic but heres Lola my Chihuahua

----------


## binbob

> Yes, it is  He's been for his twice-weekly swimming session in the river this evening and is now drying off in his bed, happily chewing the most enormous bone I've ever seen!


glad to hear he is so settled...u are special for having  him.he will reward u many times over.bless. :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

> Not the best pic but heres Lola my Chihuahua


What a choochy face little chi chi.......what a sweet little bundle. :Smile:

----------


## Robertson

there are some great photos on here!

----------


## Tina

yes i have to agree

----------


## hotrod4

Love looking through all the pics. Its so refreshing after a day on the org "stating your case" and disagreeing/agreeing with world events!!!! ::

----------


## majic

this is flo (real name Ice n Fire)

----------


## majic

and this is mintee (real name Ice Mintee)

----------


## majic

bad lamb having her afternoon a nap

----------


## Blondie

I have to ask ...... Why is she called "Bad Lamb?"  Lol

----------


## majic

every one of our sheep gets there name that suits them we have one at the moment called road kill he keeps running out in front of our car we also have an older sheep called bp he got in some oil hense the name and our  suffolk tup was called nobby he had his girls the nobbets and baby nobblets so bad lamb is what we called her because she was so bad (she stayed in doors for a while that is why the nappy )

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

pups....

----------


## bettedaviseyes

my puppy dexter 6 months old

----------


## Aaldtimer

Dexter don't look too happy with her scarf! Is she/he trying to tell you something? ::

----------


## bettedaviseyes

lol nah my doggie just likes to chew  ::

----------


## Jovi

Here's my 'King of the jungle'...sort of

----------


## redlips99

THIS IS OUR FAMILY DOG BANDIT AND WE NAMED HIM WELL AS HE REALY IS A BANDIT" AT TIME'S BUT WE LOVE HIM LOADS...

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Thought i would post a few new photos of Brenon and Fintan! 

Brenon chasing the cursor on my PC screen



Fintan chilling out as usual!



Brenon in Athruns pram. His favourite place!

----------


## the poacher

had a long night lol!

----------


## carasmam

Wow he's getting big  :Grin:   Hope he's no too hungover  ::

----------


## Liz

Here is my darling boy enjoying a rare sunny day in his favourite spot in the garden. Looking pretty good for 18. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Benjy on the same day. Not easy to get him to stay still long enough.lol
l

----------


## Liz

And another of Charly.

----------


## Liz

Here's a better one of Benjy.

----------


## teenybash

Charly doesn't just look good for an 18 year old, he would look fantastic as a 2 year old. Well done you Liz for looking after Charly so well...Benjy just is adorable but, dies have a mischievious little look in those eyes..... :Wink:

----------


## Liz

Thanks a lot Teenybash.xxx You are spot on re Benjy. ::

----------


## butterfly

I just love looking at this thread and seeing all those adorable pets. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Benjy and Suzy having a snooze together. :Grin:

----------


## Jovi

Pet lambs enjoying the sunshine  :Grin:

----------


## Jovi

and 'Dog tired'Diesel

----------


## Venture

> Benjy and Suzy having a snooze together.


They both look so comfy there Liz I would imagine they won't be best pleased when you have to shift them. They're both great looking pets. :Wink:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Liz all your pets look happy and very content! And Benjy is just a ball of fluff you could sit and look at all day! Gorgeous!  ::

----------


## teenybash

AAh....so content, pussycat dogs and lambs........quite a summery feel to the pics. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

> They both look so comfy there Liz I would imagine they won't be best pleased when you have to shift them. They're both great looking pets.


Thanks a lot for the lovely comments.Shift them?! Nah they get to stay where they are and we just try to squeeze in beside them and often end up in weird positions so as not to disturb them.lol

----------


## Liz

> Liz all your pets look happy and very content! And Benjy is just a ball of fluff you could sit and look at all day! Gorgeous!


Thanks Shelley. :Grin:   I think Benjy is gorgeous but then I am biased.

We took him for his bedtime walk and he let off a really loud bottom burp. It was so funny as he got a fright and looked at us as if to say 'What the hell was that'?!
We think it was the peas in the tattie soup he had today. ::

----------


## carasmam

Ha ha ha Liz - Cara has got the ' was that you, because it wouldn't have been me' look down to a tee when she lets one go  :: 

Out of strange curiosity - do cats fart? I cant ever think of hearing one  :: 

Right, I must be wired on caffeine by time I am asking that, time for beddie byes  ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Great photos to start the day with, thanks all and keep them coming. ::

----------


## Liz

> Ha ha ha Liz - Cara has got the ' was that you, because it wouldn't have been me' look down to a tee when she lets one go 
> 
> Out of strange curiosity - do cats fart? I cant ever think of hearing one 
> 
> Right, I must be wired on caffeine by time I am asking that, time for beddie byes


Now you come to mention it I have never heard a cat fart!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Cats do fart!!!  ::  Honestly. Fintan is a gassy wee thing! He comes and sits next to me, i hear a wee "ffrrroooopp" and off he runs and leaves the smell behind!  ::  

And i have heard Brenon multiple times when he is using the litter tray! Hilarious because he gets a fright and near poops himself. Luckily he is in the right place eh!  :: 

So yes...cats *do* fart!

----------


## Liz

> Cats do fart!!!  Honestly. Fintan is a gassy wee thing! He comes and sits next to me, i hear a wee "ffrrroooopp" and off he runs and leaves the smell behind!  
> 
> And i have heard Brenon multiple times when he is using the litter tray! Hilarious because he gets a fright and near poops himself. Luckily he is in the right place eh! 
> 
> So yes...cats *do* fart!


Ha ha! Thought they must but just have never heard them! Mine must let off silent ones or not be as gassy as your two Shelley!

Benjy's are usually silent as well so think that's why he gets quite a fright when he lots of a real trumpet!lol

----------


## Liz

Here is Benjy on his walk.



Does anyone know whether there is any kind of editing I can use to remove the lead?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Hope this is ok Liz.

----------


## Liz

Oh that's brilliant! How did you do that?

----------


## wifie

What a lovely pic liz!  Well done MPH!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I wish i could do stuff like that MPH! I am pants with photo shop and all that! I love all ur photographs in the photography section!  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

I agree Shelley. MPH is a brilliant photographer and a really nice person as well.

I would love to print this off  to put into a photo frame but don't know how?

----------


## Liz

> What a lovely pic liz!  Well done MPH!


Thanks wifie. I am really pleased with it and it looks so much better without the lead thanks to MPH.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks Wifie,Shelley.
Photoshop is pretty daunting when you start,in fact i gave up at first 
because i was getting nowhere fast.Then decided i needed to grasp the basics
so i did what i never do and that was read the instructions,tutorials on the web and best of all youtube is full of tuition videos and its much easier to learn when you see someone do it.Like anything in life you get out of it what you put in and that means hours of messing around until it starts to make sense.I have a good understanding of the basics..thats all, but i keep trying new things on a regular basis,some things sink in,others go straight through the gap between my ears.

----------


## teenybash

Beautiful picture of Benjy and well done MPH. :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

> I would love to print this off  to put into a photo frame but don't know how?


You probably have it by now, but just in case you don't, place your cursor on the photo you want and click the right side of your mouse.  A wee menu will come up and you can select the "save image as" option to save a copy to your hard disk or wherever.  You can also set this as your background image on your computer, if you want.  I've had a few photos of the pets on here as my background from time to time.

----------


## Margaret M.

> Here is Benjy on his walk.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether there is any kind of editing I can use to remove the lead?


It's not really considered editing but the lead can be removed by hand before snapping the picture.   ::   I'm feeling cheeky today.

----------


## Liz

Ha ha Cheeky! :: 

Too many rabbits to let him loose. Instead of a nice photo there would be a blur!lol

----------


## Liz

> You probably have it by now, but just in case you don't, place your cursor on the photo you want and click the right side of your mouse.  A wee menu will come up and you can select the "save image as" option to save a copy to your hard disk or wherever.  You can also set this as your background image on your computer, if you want.  I've had a few photos of the pets on here as my background from time to time.


Thanks for the advice Margaret but yes I did manage to download the photo and now have a beautiful picture waiting to be framed. :Grin:

----------


## Jovi

'Pet lamb'found a comfy bed today

----------


## Jovi

and had a snooze ::

----------


## Jovi

'Skye' enjoying the sun

----------


## Liz

Beautiful photos Jovi. :Grin: 

Skye has got a really 'kind' face and is a beautiful dog.

----------


## Jovi

Hi Liz,thanks for your kind comments. 'Skye' is a lovely dog but he is very hyper,we're his second owners and its taken him a good while to settle. Getting 'Diesel' was the biggest help,he got a buddy and a role model in one go. He's very kind with the cats and the lambs but very excitable around people.He's getting there...slowly.He's a much happier dog than he used to be which is what counts.

----------


## Liz

You can see he is happy so well done for giving him such a great home.

Diesel is lovely as well and they have both well and truly landed on their paws! :Grin:

----------


## Jovi

I don't know about landing ON their paws....their paws..all 8 of them are dangling over the edge of the settee!!!! and there is a dull roar of snoring...its a hard life  :Wink:

----------


## Liz

Ha ha!  They've had a hard day bless them. ::

----------


## teenybash

Love the bucket of lamb and good on Deisel for showing the lovely Sky the ropes. well done. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Okay I don't want to bore you with too many photos of my darling boy but wanted to share these two taken on a lovely walk today.

----------


## carasmam

Behave yoursel Liz, pet photos are never boring  :Grin:   This is one of the best threads ever and I quite often pick a random page and have an ooh and an aahh if I need cheered up  :: 

He is gorgeous though, although you dont need us to tell you.  How old is Benjy?

----------


## Liz

Thanks Carasmam! :Grin:    I am just so proud of my furbabies and want to show them off!

Benjy will be 7 on the 4th July. It is scary how fast the time has gone as doesn't long ago since he was a puppy. Mind you he still acts like one.lol

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Oh liz i just love seeing photos of your pets! Benjy just looks so happy there!  :Grin:

----------


## Jovi

Liz, your photos of Benjy today are lovely,very photogenic.  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Thanks both. :Grin:   He really enjoyed his walk by the river.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

The boy looks well Liz, and your photography ain't bad either. ::

----------


## Liz

Aaww cheers Kevin. Much appreciated. :Grin:

----------


## hercs22

here are my pets sorry the pics are so big i dont know how to reduce them

this is hercules 14.3hh fell x dale


this is our chocolate lab buddy he's nearly 3 


and this is our moggy cat smudge who is 13 this year

----------


## Liz

They are lovely hercs22. :Grin:

----------


## hercs22

thanks :Grin:  they are lovely (not that i'm bias) ::

----------


## Margaret M.

Liz, Benjy is a stunning dog and those are a couple of super shots.  The photogenic subject is centered beautifully and not a leash in sight.

----------


## Liz

Thanks a lot Margaret. I am really pleased with them as they are the best photos I have taken of him.

I have printed them off to make some pictures to hang on the wall. :Grin:

----------


## the poacher

upgrades of panzer getting big he is lol !!

----------


## Liz

He is really lovely and growing well! :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Panzer looks a lovely wee soul and very cuddly........what a lovely face he has. :Smile:

----------


## Margaret M.

Poacher, Panzer is just precious.  His wee face is adorable and he looks so eager to please.  

Hercs, you have a lovely pet family and it looks like you have a lovely view of the ocean.

----------


## majic

What big eyes you have, and nose

----------


## hercs22

> Hercs, you have a lovely pet family and it looks like you have a lovely view of the ocean.


thanks they are a lovely bunch.... most o the time haha. yeh its lovely up the west side.

----------


## majic

shulas baby yet to be named

----------


## Fran

He is so lovely, very unusual with the white diamond on his forehead.

----------


## Metalattakk

Just my fat cat having a bit of a snooze in the garden:



Shockeroonie! Snooze-time again! And don't even think about rubbing that belly - he'll have your hand off in a trice. Trust me on that.  :Wink: 



He's 10yo now, but he had a tough time when we first got him from Balmore. Cat flu got a grip of him, and his eyes and nostrils were clogged up really bad - so much that he was blinded by the coagulant build-up.

I was sure he was not going to make it as he couldn't smell food and wasn't eating, when miraculously one morning, he rubbed and rubbed at his eyes until the rubbery mucus build-up literally popped out on to the carpet one eye at a time.

And he's never looked back since.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Serious stuff that snoozing! Takes it out of a guy!  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Aw he's gorgeous Metalattakk. :Grin:

----------


## Phoenix200416

_Hardy on a day out..._


_Laurel Posing..._

----------


## Fluff

Hector the cat. He has attitude I tell you!

----------


## Fluff

I had to include Bruno. He was put down last year. We are not sure of his exact age, but believe it to be about 16 years old. Sorry about the sizes.

----------


## carasmam

Lovely pictures again everyone  :Grin: 

What a gentle face Bruno had too  :Smile:

----------


## ANNIE

aww looks a lovely dog this is my cat cheeky she was put to sleep last year and i still miss her

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Brenon is getting big now! So thought i would share some new photos for you all to see!

Here is him and Fintan lying in the window today catchin the sun!! 



Brenon flat out after a hard day chasing flys!



Playin peek a boo!!

----------


## teenybash

Can't believe this is little Brenon....he's turning into a Cat!!!!
He's lovely and might even beat Fintan in size. :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Can't believe this is little Brenon....he's turning into a Cat!!!!
> He's lovely and might even beat Fintan in size.


I know, they grow up so fast!  :Frown:  I think he might just beat fintan in size, we will see! Fintan is a huge cat anyways. 

Brenon loves the outdoors. Doesnt tend to go far, just outside the garden at the back usually. Doesnt go near the road though.  ::  Good boy! 

And its unreal how much he eats! Greedy kitty!

----------


## Liz

Great photos everyone. :Grin: 

It's so lovely to see Brenon all 'growed up' Shelley. He is a lovely cat.

----------


## Tinkerbell09

Not the best picture of her, looks like her nose is squint  ::   but thats oor Abbey  :Grin:

----------


## majic

any day now :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

Just had a lovely lazy wander through Pet Photos....everyone's a winner...such beautiful much loved pets. Very heartwarming. :Smile:

----------


## rs 2k

Our poor Tia fed up coz she got wet  ::  she is not happy  :: 

Took this pic last night

----------


## BINBOB

> Our poor Tia fed up coz she got wet not happy 
> 
> Took this pic last night


awwwwww.............lovely....love all of the others too. :Wink:

----------


## christina

Here is Rufus hes 18 months old.  :Grin:

----------


## butterfly

Rufus is lovely Christina,really sweet.All the animals on this thread are cute.And it's been a really good thread too.Very popular.

----------


## Sarah

> _Hardy on a day out..._
> 
> 
> _Laurel Posing..._


Hey  :Smile:  I didn't know you were on here! Love L&H, and so many more cute shots on this thread.

----------


## jekyll n hyde

*My golden lab Lucy*


*Gizmo (nickname fluffball hates being brushed!)*


*Fuzzy the newest addition only 7 weeks old awwww*

----------


## jekyll n hyde

*It was a cold winters night!!*

----------


## Phoenix200416

> Hey  I didn't know you were on here! Love L&H, and so many more cute shots on this thread.


_Yup LOL...ben here longer than you :P_

----------


## carasmam

> *It was a cold winters night!!*


 ::   All you needed was a little mouse to complete the old advert on the telly !!  Lovely photo  :Grin:

----------


## Jovi

'Diesel' enjoying the beach yesterday..great fun! :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Diesel looks a fabulous character.......great shot , caught in mid flight!!! :Smile:

----------


## miller30

Attachment 4141

Attachment 4142

not sure if this works or not, havent put photos on the org before.

Here is mac my scottie who is 11 weeks old now.

----------


## BINBOB

> Attachment 4141
> 
> Attachment 4142
> 
> not sure if this works or not, havent put photos on the org before.
> 
> Here is mac my scottie who is 11 weeks old now.


 
Cutie.......love him. :Wink:

----------


## bluebell

> Attachment 4141
> 
> Attachment 4142
> 
> not sure if this works or not, havent put photos on the org before.
> 
> Here is mac my scottie who is 11 weeks old now.


Awwww he is so adorable looks as if butter wouldn't melt

----------


## teenybash

He is lovely and looks a real cute little man.................... :Smile:

----------


## bumkin

Awww... he's a gorgous wee fella!!!   :Grin:

----------


## hotrod4

Here is Lola my chi, she is 5 months.
Typically playing up for the camera!!!!

----------


## teenybash

Lola looks a little star.....bet she is full to overflowing with mischief :Grin:

----------


## demac-artist

Hi all this is my Einstein rescued from Inverness SSPCA, had him since 8 weeks he's now 2½. He is my baby.


Not sure on this uploading images hope it works if not here is the link
http://www.flickr.com/photos/de_mac/
Deanne


Ok didn't work so off to find out how to do it (sigh)

----------


## teenybash

He is lovely and such a soft face....keep luvin him to bits.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Lola and Einstein are beautiful.

 Loving Einstein's headgear!lol   Well done for giving him such a lovely home Deanne. :Grin:

----------


## emszxr



----------


## kara

our dog 
kara

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Nice dog Kara.

What is it about some Labs eyes that have that look "I know more than you and I have been around for many years more than you".

----------


## lorr_mun14

> and finally,Bobby our old man,he's 32 this year


How many horses do you have?  They are all absolutely gorgeous, I am soooooo jealous!!

----------


## Liz

> our dog 
> kara


What a gorgeous dog Kara is. :Grin: 




> Nice dog Kara.
> 
> What is it about some Labs eyes that have that look "I know more than you and I have been around for many years more than you".


That is so true Kevin but not just with Labs. When I look into Benjy's eyes there is so much understanding there.

----------


## kara

thank you
 she is a lovely dog  :Smile:

----------


## Jovi

Hi lorr mun14, 
we have 8 horses all together. Thats the first time I've seen that pic for a while and am glad to say our 'old man' is looking really well and much smarter in his golden summer coat than the soggy pony in the winter snow in that photo.Thank you for your kind comment. :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

here's a photo of Bailey & Brodie taken tonight down on Scrabster beach, haven't a clue how I got them to sit down together but they did it!



and Brodie with a bit of seaweed!

----------


## BINBOB

Too cute .for words!!! :Grin:

----------


## summer

This is Zak the chocolate lab, 3 years old who we've had since he was 6 months, he's been a difficult dog to work with but is coming into his own with age:





This is old man Kyle who we've had for years, he's the lord of the manor and a well behaved, great family dog:

----------


## summer

This is V the dobermann who came from dobermann welfare in Glasgow, her owners emigrated and dropped her off at the dogs trust on the way to the airport, they had no space so she was handed to dobermann welfare:

----------


## summer

Poppy the fun loving puppy who we got off a local breeder:



Group photos:

----------


## summer

Sorry so many pictures, but in for a penny.......

Here's the horses:

Summer back in the day:



Summer with newborn Sonny - Summer has since been sold but I've still got Sonny:



Sonny all grown up with his friend Ziggy:

----------


## craigyboy

Attachment 4342


Our little westie pup lola  :Grin:

----------


## sweetpea

Gordon

His new wife Maggie

Aggie and Kim

----------


## sweetpea

Missy and Tishy when they were babies

Gordon again, he's my little baby

----------


## BINBOB

WOW..love all of the new animal pix..thank u. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

I've so enjoyed looking at all the latest photos of your lovely pets.

Thanks! :Grin:

----------


## Margaret M.

From horses to guinea pigs and all the dogs and bunnies in between, they are all sooooo precious!!  It would be wonderful to have a pet as old as 32 year old Bobby.

----------


## Jovi

Hi Margaret M,
We have only been 'owned ' by 'Bobby'for the last 12yrs. We were helping with a pony sanctuary when he came in,a very timid ,nervous pony who wouldn't walk through an open gate..unless someone pulled him through, wouldn't go near a stable or trailer without shaking and was too headstrong for the kids to handle.The first time we met him he turned both heels on us! He had been passed from pillar to post and had been badly beaten to get him into a trailer. (this came directly from a previous owner....unbelievably he admitted this)We were looking for a companion for our own horse and he moved in.They became best buds and over time we overcame a lot of his fears. We lost our own horse and had to get 'Bobby' a new friend and our ever expanding family began. When we moved up here we brought 4 horses from the sanctuary with us as we couldn't bear to leave them. Since then we have gone from 5 to 8! He is a lovely old man who still behaves like a 3 year old and is enjoying retirement with his 'lady friend' Jazz'..a well earned retirement for them both.  ::

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Lola

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Milo

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Paddy

----------


## AfternoonDelight



----------


## AfternoonDelight



----------


## AfternoonDelight



----------


## stretch

Attachment 4570
Here is a pic of one of my horses that sadly passed away about 4 years ago

----------


## Ash87

I LOVE this thread!!  :Smile:

----------


## jellybean

Two big dogs in one small bed!  lol

----------


## teenybash

Time we had some more fabulous pet pics............. :Smile:

----------


## craigyboy



----------


## Ash87

I'm not sure if this is going to work?? Here are the two men in my life  :Wink:  Hamish the rabbit, little monkey!! And Valhalla (Boots), yearling colt from Tina Coghill's stock at Inkstack... Love them both to bits!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ash87

Oh Im not sure how to make them bigger?? :-s

----------


## Ash87



----------


## Liz

It's okay Ash87 we can make them bigger by clicking on the pictures. :Grin: 

Hamish and Valhalla are gorgeous.

Craigyboy your Westie is a wee cutie. :Grin:

----------


## ter21wat

My Parsons Jack Russell Molly xx

----------


## Liz

Aaawww. Molly is lovely. Beautiful eyes. :Grin:

----------


## nicnak

My beautiful boy Chief and yes he rules us all lol!

----------


## Liz

Chief is gorgeous! What lovely blue eyes. You should have called him Frank. ::

----------


## RIR

Hutch, the two year old English Masiff.

----------


## ter21wat

Heres my beautiful horses Arabella (andalusian x welsh) and Cwrtash Kathrine (Katie, welsh D), and another photo of little Molly enjoying the beach  :Smile:

----------


## froal

Some lovely Animals on here...!!  :Grin:

----------


## Jenni

Hopefully this pic has come through ok. Wee Angus at 11 weeks old.

----------


## CountryLassie

I rode on Chief at Achalone when i was 6 he was brilliant with kids  :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

3 new pics of my 3

Bailey


Brodie


and the Boss Lady - Breagha

----------


## teenybash

This is my lovely old lady....now fifteen...such a gentle soul. :Smile:

----------


## mrsmo

Here is our new addition to the family - Jazz the Irish Terrier, got her from Balmore in January after losing our Collie -Jan at Xmas. She is 7 years old and is making herself at home just fine, loves the beach where she turns into a total fruitloop. Attachment 5903

----------


## Liz

Lovely photos of such beautiful animals everyone. :Grin:

----------


## CountryLassie

Here is a picture of my two lovely dogs Rowan and Tess  :Smile: 
http://www.bebo.com/c/photos/view?Me...Id=12508768480

----------


## puppygirl

aww how cute are they !!!  ::

----------


## Raven

Our two boys, Ben & Sky



Lots more animal shots at: http://barkingmadpetportraits.wordpress.com/

----------


## octane

Heres my rascal at mischevious age




All grown up now....a right poser!!!!





Her first encounter with what she probally thought were her relations...lol

----------


## dbooth82

wow!! wat alot of lovely pictures! :Grin:

----------


## Raven

One of my favourite animal shots ever... Vlad



Lots more at: http://barkingmadpetportraits.wordpress.com/

----------


## Raven

Labs are fab! Those two are my favourite ones...

D`Arcy


Emma


Lots more animal shots @ http://barkingmadpetportraits.wordpress.com/

----------


## kitty



----------


## teenybash

A lovely snoozing spaniel, but I love da puddycat........... ::

----------


## kitty

> A lovely snoozing spaniel, but I love da puddycat...........


Thanks teenybash... he's always crackin me up... he's lek that the whole time... and he loves his spaniel mum... he used to feed off of her as well. lol haha

----------


## K.B

Heres Our Collie, Jake, Taking Interest In Lambing Live And Babysitting Our Daughter  :: 

Attachment 6006

Attachment 6007

----------


## dragonfly

Brodie standing very proud at the beach today - not a great quality pic as very low resolution

----------


## Liz

Some new photos of my beloved trio!

----------


## merlzin

theyre all great photos.so cute.

----------


## Roisin

This is our staffie pup ice 


this is our new pupie vicky who is a jack russel

This is ice and kitty

----------


## majic



----------


## froal

Love your 2 Foals so cute and lovely colours too....!! :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Here is  Suzy my wee sleeping beauty. :Grin:

----------


## Sarah

Suzy is adorable!

Here's my doggies taken at the beach yesterday


168 copy by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr

----------


## south view 7

This is annie our new addition to the family......... Sorry wrong spelling of breed should be kune kune.........

----------


## teenybash

Awe she looks a real sweety.....love piggies, they always look as if they are smiling. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Annie is sooooo cute! :Grin:

----------


## caithnesslad

My staffie pup Laya, shes 4 months.

My big boy Obie, Hes 3.  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Obie and Laya are gorgeous.

Laya looks so pretty in her beautiful coat! :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

What a lovely pair of staffies.....really like the designer coat....very swish. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Here is Molly doing the splits in her sleep! :: 



She really is the sweetest girl and I am glad I adopted her. :Grin:

----------


## dbooth82

A picture of our big brindle staffie diesel! :Grin:  Will get more pictures up next week with his new collar on which is on its way from United States. :Grin:

----------

